# Ladyfingers - AG Doll - Birthday Party - Pink Yarn-Over Dress, Panties, Shoes, Purse, Headband



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

There are four Birthday Party dresses with panties, shoes, purse and an optional glittery headband. The headband is made with the same glittery eyelash yarn (gold or silver), so all the "BirthdayParty" dolls have a sparkly head piece for their party. NOTE: Only this pattern has instructions for the panties, shoes, purse and headband. 

The basic patterns for these Birthday Party dresses are the dress with straps and the dress with capped sleeves. Only the stitch designs have changed. 

American Girl doll Knitting Pattern
Created by Elaine Baker - Ladyfingers
April, 2015 

BIRTHDAY PARTY - PINK DRESS, PURSE, & SPARKLY HEADBAND

# 6 US and #10 US needles
ICE Super Baby yarn- Pink
ICE Bulky yarn - Fiesta (multi pink, white, blue furry eyelash)

With #6 needles, cast on 71 stitches. Knit 1 row.
Next Row: Knit in back of each stitch across the row. This makes a nice tight edge.
PATTERN ROW: Always worked on an UNEVEN number of stitches:
Knit 1, * yarn over, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row, end Knit 1.
Repeat this pattern row for 4 rows.

Bind off for sleeve straps:
Knit 13, BIND OFF 13, Knit 19, BIND OFF 13, Knit remaining 12 stitches. 45 sts.
NOTE: After binding off the first sleeve strap, you will have one stitch remaining on the right hand needle. This stitch will count as the FIRST stitch in the knit 19, so you will only knit 18 stitches, then BIND OFF the next 13 stitches for the second sleeve strap. With one stitch still on the right hand needle, knit the remaining 12 stitches.
Next row: (Wrong side): Knit 13, CAST ON 4, Knit 19, CAST ON 4, Knit 13 st. 53 sts.
Knit 6 rows in garter stitch (knit all rows). This forms a solid band across her chest, instead of the open lacy pattern used for the rest of the bodice.
Work pattern row: Knit 1, * yarn over, Knit 2 together, repeat from * across the row, for 16 rows - to the waistline.
Next Row: Knit across and increase in EVERY stitch by knitting in front/back/front. 162 stitches.

Skirt:
Change to #10 US needles. Work 8 rows in garter stitch (knit every row).
Work pattern row for 12 rows. On the 12th row, knit and increase in EVERY OTHER stitch across the row. Cut pink yarn, leaving a long strand to sew the back seam. Attach Fiesta eyelash yarn. Work in garter stitch for 6 -8 rows. Bind off in knit. Sew seam with eyelash yarn to pink area. Then sew the entire back seam with the pink strand of yarn.

Purse:
#6 US needles, pink and eyelash yarn
Cast on 24 stitches. Knit 4 rows. Work pattern row for 8 rows. Cut pink yarn, leaving a LONG strand to sew the purse side seam and make a chain for the purse strap. Attach Fiesta yarn and knit 4 rows. Bind off in knit. 
Fold purse in half, side to side with eyelash yarn at the bottom. Sew eyelash yarn. Pick up long pink strand and sew the side seam up to the top of the purse. Using this same strand, crochet a 50-55 stitch chain, then knot the end to the opposite side of the purse

Panties:

#6 US needles and pink yarn.

Cast on 26 stitches. Rib in K1, P1 for 6 rows. Work pattern row for 14 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 2 together and the beginning and end of each row. WORK IN GARTER STITCH. Continue to decrease in this manner until you have 6 stitches on the needle. Knit 6 rows on these 6 stitches. 
Next row: Knit and increase at the beginning and end of each row. WORK IN GARTER STITCH. Continue to increase in this manner until you have 26 stitches on the needle.
Work in pattern row on these 26 stitches for 14 rows. 
Work in K1, P1 ribbing for 6 rows. Bind off in ribbing. 
Fold in half, matching the two ribbed pieces - this is the waistline.
Sew side seams from ribbing down to the leg openings.

Optional Birthday Headband: 

#6 US needles, pink yarn and any sparkly metallic eyelash yarn you have on hand. I used gold eyelash.

Cast on 58 stitches. Knit 4 rows in pink. Drop pink and attach glittery eyelash yarn. Knit 2 rows. Cut eyelash. Pick up pink and Knit 3 rows. Bind off in knit.
Sew ends together to form a round, donut shape. Pull dolls hair through this donut hole and slide headband onto her head to frame her face.

Mary Jane Shoes:
#6 US needles, pink yarn, and 2 markers

Cast on 15 stitches. Knit 1 row. Next Row: Knit 7, PLACE MARKER, Knit 1, PLACE MARKER, Knit 7. Knit 1 row.
Next Row: Knit 1, increase in next stitch, knit to stitch before first marker, increase in this stitch, slip marker, knit 1, slip marker, increase in stitch on other side of marker, knit until 2 stitches from end of the row, increase, then knit 1.
Continue to increase in this manner until you have 27 stitches on the needle. (13 before first marker, 1 stitch, then 13 after second marker).
Knit in garter stitch for 6 rows. 
Next Row: Knit 5, SSK - 4 times, remove marker, knit 1, remove marker, knit 2 together - 4 times, knit 5.
NOTE: SSK - slip 2 stitches from left needle onto right needle, then put left needle behind the two stitches and knit as one stitch. (Your left needle with slip between the two stitches in front and the right needle).
Next Row: Knit 4, BIND OFF stitches until you can knit 4 stitches at the end of the row. Remember: you will already have one stitch on the needle, so you will only knit 3 stitches to complete the row.
Next Row: Knit 4, CAST ON 8 stitches, knit 4. (Keep stitches close together on this row, so you dont leave a hole when you cast on the shoe strap.)
Knit 1 row. Bind off in knit. Sew back and bottom seam.

Note: If the shoe is too tight, use a larger needle - #7 or #8. If it is too big, drop down to a smaller needle - #4 or #5.


----------



## 44gram (Dec 10, 2011)

Oh, my, Ladyfingers. Thank you so much for these patterns!! you are so generous!!! Thank you.


----------



## babybop (May 7, 2011)

Love this one, thanks for all the pattern you are such a kind. Special lady.


----------



## martina (Jun 24, 2012)

Thankyou very much for all your lovely patterns.


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Sweet! Thank you for sharing your lovely pattens with us.


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Beautiful!, thank you for sharing your talent.


----------



## tikeur (May 19, 2012)

Very nice! Thanks for the patterns! 
Adorable, Bravo!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

For some reason I clicked into Knitting Paradise this morning to see what was new and what a surprise to find new patterns from you. I was so excited and I want you to know that with all the patterns available for the AG doll today I am most pleased with your designs. The patterns are easy to follow, quick to knit and you know they will fit. Thank you for your generosity by designing and providing your patterns at no charge. I will need to try this dress out today. Thanks again.


----------



## Crafty Linda (Nov 15, 2014)

Thank you so much for yet another pattern, you are generous to give us these patterns, they are a joy to make. Linda


----------



## vrykwlnana (Feb 17, 2014)

Thank you so much, these are beautiful. I plan on buying several of thr dolls they have at ACMoore's, that look like the AGdoll, but are much less expensive, and making wardrobes for them for Christmas for our homeless shelter.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Thanks so much. Your patterns are great!


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow and thank you so much for sharing


----------



## knitnut1939 (May 1, 2013)

Wow and thank you so much for sharing


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

Thanks so much--it is good to see you back!!


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Exceptionally lovely, as usual. You bring the little girl out in all of us. Thank you.


----------



## wordpaintervs (Feb 5, 2011)

Thanks so much for the time and effort, never mind the prettiness of these outfits for the AG dolls. I really love them.

Keep up the good work.

Vickey


----------



## Ladyfingers (Jan 26, 2011)

Thank you everyone! I just had my 80th birthday on April 3 and got into a "funk", glad that I made it this far - but feeling pressured to get so many more things done.....
such as get my home refinanced, then get a Quit Claim Deed to put my son's name on it with mine, so there will be no hassle over inheritance issues. Also, get all my charge account information in order - they are all paid down, but there will still be small balances to pay off. Get more repair work done around the house, so my son doesn't have a load of "money issues" when the time comes. We don't have many relatives living nearby - the closest family members live 580 miles north of us, my step-children and their families. So, it looks like cremation is the way to go. My son, as you know, is a professional baseball scout for the Chicago White Sox, and is constantly traveling around Southern California, Las Vegas, Nevada and Phoenix, Arizona. 

I may be 80 years old, but mentally I'm still hovering around in the mid-50's!!!!! So glad I can still knit and create doll clothes. Just give me a new ball of yarn and some fancy trim, and I'm off and running.....


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

You will be around--I have 5 aunts on my father's side who all lived past 97. You are a busy, creative person which gives you that extra boost. Be ready, but expect to be with us for a long time to come!!--Kathy


----------



## weisense (Jun 1, 2011)

The AG doll are so much fun to knit for. Thank you for sharing your pattern!


----------



## hasamod41 (Sep 1, 2011)

Wow! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Ginka (May 16, 2011)

Bless you Elaine for always sharing with us ,you're patterns are wonderful,wish I had your talent !Thank you so much !


----------



## Ellisen (Dec 5, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine, for all your kindness in sharing these patterns with us.


----------



## deechilders (Sep 24, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## Pattimax56 (Feb 25, 2012)

Love this pattern.


----------



## sundrop016 (Mar 19, 2013)

My GD will be thrilled, thank you so very much!!!


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

Thank you so much for the patterns. They are beautiful!


----------



## bettys doll (Mar 21, 2013)

I know what you are feeling. It is difficult to think that you may only have a few years left and you have so many things you still want to do. My brain and my body have not been doing such a great job of communicating with each other. I don't object to slowing down but to stop is depressing. I will be happy if I can knit to the end and hopefully have finished all those projects that I have started or maybe not! I was excited to find a new pattern from you the other day. Keep going and enjoy!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Here it is in PDF

Enjoy


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations on your 80th birthday. Thank you for sharing your patterns with us.


----------



## Tove (Oct 27, 2012)

Thank you so much for the patterns, Love them all. Love your patterns, easy to follow and the results are wonderful


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

Congratulations on your 80th birthday, Elaine. I have always considered age just a number - if you are feeling well and finding activity and pleasure in providing your beautiful doll patterns to those of us on KP who treasure and look forward to your generous gestures, then in my mind you are a very special and caring lady, a good friend to know and appreciate. The Lord really does provide and He has come through for me on so many occasions - both when hopefully prayed for and those times when He has seen my need and provided. My trust is in Him. My own convictions solely.


----------



## Tgayle (May 23, 2013)

I'm 86 and really understand your feelings! I too, lived away from family,plus have a Downs daughter who lives with me. Last year I downsized and have moved in with another daughter . It's not home yet,but will be. I'm very grateful to you for the lovely patterns! Not being very agile anymore,I spend nost of my time knitting AG clothes for for four great grands who live I close. Thank you so much for sharing! They are beautiful and so much fun to make!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Daeanarah said:


> Here it is in PDF
> 
> Enjoy


Thank you for converting these lovely patterns to PDF. It is so nice to pop them into my IBooks.


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Happy birthday Elaine. You are a young at heart 80. With your active mind and young attitude I hope you have many happy healthy years ahead. I am just turning 65 this summer but I understand about getting things in order. Hubby and I are working on that also. 
Thank you for another lovely pattern. My little nieces have been the recipients of many of your designs and they always fit. It is so nice of Daeanarah to put the patterns in PDFS so they are easy to download and store in my IBooks.


----------



## hgayle (Aug 22, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your lovely patterns. I really should get started on a couple of these for two of the GDs.


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing such a very pretty pattern. I always look forward to seeing your new creations. Happy belated birthday and many happy returns of the day!


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Congratulations on your recent milestone. Wish you many more!! Thanks for the great patterns.


----------



## maryannn (Feb 17, 2011)

Thanks you so much for these patterns. You are very generous to do this.


----------



## skateskris (Oct 26, 2012)

Thank you so much for this beautiful pattern that is so kind of you


----------



## Pennypincher (May 7, 2011)

Thank you, Elaine for another great pattern. Happy Belated Birthday. You have a lot of years ahead of you--I had a great grandmother who lived to be 98 and that was after she fell and broke her hip at the age of 91 or 92. Thank you Deanarrah for the PDF of the pattern.


----------



## Trisha 38 (Nov 30, 2014)

Thank you so much for these, my friends Mum, (91yrs) love these patterns and helps to pass the time for her. Thank you again :thumbup:


----------



## Tennessee (Feb 1, 2011)

My brother's granddaughters will really appreciate these new patterns. Thank You so much!


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi JoRae you are welcome


Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------



## Daeanarah (May 7, 2012)

Hi Penny

You are welcome.

Happy Knitting

Rhyanna


----------

